# water-level



## Estrella_

Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir "water-level" en el contexto del: The action of putting the machine level is done with a water-level.   
Nivelador de agua?
¡Gracias!


----------



## rodelu2

Nivel de burbuja.


----------



## Estrella_

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Vell Bruixot

rodelu2 said:


> Nivel de burbuja.


 

*nivel de manguera*

In Chile if you ask for a "nivel de burbuja" you will get a "spirit level" which uses oil and is for only leveling localized surfaces. It is usually not more than 1 metre long. That is not the same as a water level.

A water level is a tube filled with soapy water and may be 10 meters or so long. We use a water level for determining level at longer range than where a spirit level can be used. 

Here is the concept of a water level -  

http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5301e/x5301e0e.gif
http://www.factsfacts.com/MyHomeRepair/WaterLevel.htm

O sea en cristiano

Después se coloca otra varilla en el lugar donde se quiera obtener el desnivel. En esta varilla se coloca un extremo de la manguera ya con agua y una persona la mantiene firme pegada a la varilla; después, el otro extremo de la manguera se lleva a la primera varilla que ya esta marcada a un metro de la banqueta por una segunda persona, quien buscara hacer coincidir el nivel del agua de la manguera con la marca en la varilla. Una ves logrado esto, se le avisara a la persona que sostiene el otro extremo de la manguera pegada a la segunda varilla, que marque el nivel del agua de la manguera en la varilla.

croquis http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2088393/Como-construir-tu-propia-casa___.html


....marcamos el nivel al que queremos el suelo. Con una manguera transparente, llena de agua y sin burbujas, se hace coincidir el nivel del agua con el punto que hayamos elegido. Moviendo la manguera junto a las otras varillas, el agua mantendrá el mismo nivel que en el punto de referencia, con lo que podemos marcar un terreno perfectamente horizontal.

Alguien dijo *“nivel de manguera”. *

*http://www.easyonline.cl/Controlado...yectos_detalle&MundoId=0&PCatPro=24&ProId=281 aqui hay ejemplos de ambos tipos -- nivel a burbuja y nivel de manguera. *


----------



## Estrella_

Gracias, que complicado! Estoy traduciendo un documento para una empresa en Perú...entonces cerca a Chile.  Mejor uso "nivel de manguera" entonces!
Gracias por la información!


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Estrella_ said:


> Gracias, que complicado! Estoy traduciendo un documento para una empresa en Perú...entonces cerca a Chile.  Mejor uso "nivel de manguera" entonces!
> Gracias por la información!



No sé, me parece bastante avanzada la tecnología


----------



## rodelu2

Estrella está nivelando una máquina, siguiendo instrucciones escritas en inglés como segundo idioma (_The action of putting the machine level_?); me atrevo a asegurar que de un nivel de burbuja se trata. Uno de manguera, tubo o agua se usa en construcción pero no para una máquina que si es de tamaño grando o colosal tipo turbinas o rotativa de periódicos recurrirá a teodolitos y autocolimadores.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

rodelu2 said:


> Estrella está nivelando una máquina, siguiendo instrucciones escritas en inglés como segundo idioma (_The action of putting the machine level_?); me atrevo a asegurar que de un nivel de burbuja se trata. Uno de manguera, tubo o agua se usa en construcción pero no para una máquina que si es de tamaño grando o colosal tipo turbinas o rotativa de periódicos recurrirá a teodolitos y autocolimadores.



In good technical writing in the US, one would never say "water level" in place of spirit level.   However, the instructions could have been written by someone not familiar with good technical writing for the US market.  So the question for Estrella is this:   how big is this machine and what is its shape --  and could a spirit level be used, or are the leveling points located in such a way that a spirit level is impractical?  

Typical spirit level here  
http://www.greenarrowradio.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/leveling-a-level0.jpg


----------



## rodelu2

A nivel de agua just doesn't work for _adjusting_ the level of something; it is a wonderful, cheap, foolproof device for _marking_ a level position against a reference position but you cannot watch the meniscus (both of them) while you play with the leveling feet and you cannot rest it on top of bedways or work surfaces. Besides it lacks the sensitivity of bubble levels normally used for leveling a machine-tool.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

rodelu2 said:


> A nivel de agua just doesn't work for _adjusting_ the level of something; it is a wonderful, cheap, foolproof device for _marking_ a level position against a reference position but you cannot watch the meniscus (both of them) while you play with the leveling feet and you cannot rest it on top of bedways or work surfaces. Besides it lacks the sensitivity of bubble levels normally used for leveling a machine-tool.



True - for bubble/spirit levels.  But the instructions indicated a water level for some reason, and we need to know why that was specified.  It could certainly have been an error on the part of the original writer.  If we had some insight into the cosito that was being leveled, and more context, perhaps a better recommendation could be provided.


----------



## rodelu2

Vell Bruixot said:


> True - for bubble/spirit levels.  But the instructions indicated a water level for some reason, and we need to know why that was specified.  It could certainly have been an error on the part of the original writer.  If we had some insight into the cosito that was being leveled, and more context, perhaps a better recommendation could be provided.


There's widespread confusion about the identity of the fluid in a spirit level, not surprising since we cannot touch or smell the contents of the tube which is actually alcohol (not oil, not water) for its lower viscosity that provides quick reaction to changes in inclination. So perhaps the writer of the original was taking a chance with an unknown liquid; who knows how the spirit level is called in his language?


----------

